# Can anyone help out with a bunny run?



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

hi there
i was just wondering if anyone can help out with the bun run to bring Jessie(windmill) down to southampton for me?

Bun Run Leics to Southampton - Rabbits United Forum
Jill has set up a thread on the other forum.

Please any help would be fantastic.

Thank You 
Paula


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I go to Southampton quite often to visit my mum, usually on a Saturday, where is the bun coming from maybe I can help part way. I live on the Surrey/London border.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

she is coming from Hunnybunnys in Leicester


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

sorry I am in the complete opposite end of england


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

I live in Cambridge and could do from there on the M11 to the start of the M25 if that helps? But it depends on the date really as I have lots of rehearsals at a mo for a panto... but if I'm free I can do it


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Thats fab Amy is there any chance you could post it on the other thread so we can work out if everyone can link up. 

Thank You


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

spudsmummy said:


> Thats fab Amy is there any chance you could post it on the other thread so we can work out if everyone can link up.
> 
> Thank You


Done  someone has said on there they can do from top of M25 to crawley so they could be the people I handover to


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yeah just go to get her to you now 

Thank You


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I could do the bottom of m25 to Southampton depending on day, would have to be on a weekend and when mum is free for visiting her. Will have to speak to oh tonight after work to see what weekends he's working and arrange with mum for us to go see her. What part of Southampton are you?


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Im in thornhill Just off junction 7 or 8 of the M27


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

My mums in Millbrook! Really not that far from where we'd be going. Will let you know tonight about oh to see when he's free.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Cool 
Thank You


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Unfortunately oh is working this weekend but if we're still needed he's off next weekend.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

It looks like the bottom half of the run is sorted- just need Leicester to Huntingdon now


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yeah thats gr8. 
I have been trying to work out how long Jessie(windmill) will be is the car, its a long time, i just hope she will be ok.

I hope we can sort out the first part of the run soon, i just want her here with me


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Just waiting for my OH to ring back then may be able to help.

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

I can do Leic to Huntington if it is tomorrow(Fri) or Saturday.
Its alot of miles but for Spudsmummy, well why not!

There is a possibility of moving a guinea at the same time, just waiting for details there. For starters - Amy are you about tomorrow or Saturday?

*Heidi*


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Gosh this is getting very confusing!! That is alot of miles Hazy r u sure ur happy to do that??

i am kinda leaving it up to Honeybunny to sort as i think she wants to see who else can get a lift 

Thanks to everyone who is offering


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

To give your gorgeous boy a friend 
I worked it out, its about £25-30 in petrol, well I cant home another myself as I dont have room and thats what I would pay(more than that) so I can help with yours 

I wont move the guinea without Windmill tho! If they need to stay so I can meet Amy then I can sort something, but I am working Sun, so has to be Fri or Sat!

*Heidi*


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

ok cool thanks
I will try and get this all sort out 

thanks again


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Saturday is fine for me- just need to check the person I'd be meeting in Gt Dunmow is free as I can't really keep the bun overnight. 

Also the person taking the gpig lives in Huntingdon so she was going to pick them up there and bring the rabbit closer to Cambridge.... I think- its a bit confusing! lol


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Hey Amy 

I will be passing her onto you. I can do Saturday but I dont think the others can, I think they are Monday, and I don't know if I am working yet. She can stay here, but then i dont know how I am going to get her to you so you can pass her to the next person.
Can you go onto the other forum, seems to be shaping up on there more than here 

*Heidi*


----------



## hazyreality (Jan 11, 2009)

Sounds like Bunny run not going ahead now, too stressful on Windmill.

We want pics as soon as you pick her up Spudsmummy! 

*Heidi*


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

Yes i just think it will be to long for windmill, it would have been spread over 3 days, when if it come to it i can drive up to get her and it will be 3 hours in the car for her. 

If anyone could help with getting her a little further south but on a more direct route that would be fab.

Thanks Again for all the kind offers. 

Paula
x


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw bless her! Look forward to seeing the pics when you do get her


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

I will keep you in mind if I visit my boyfriend parents in Derby and then visit mine in Worthing, but havnt got any plans at the mo


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2010)

Hope the bunny run is coming along well and u now have people to do the full run to get her too her new home.


----------



## spudsmummy (May 1, 2009)

I have arranged to drive up and collect windmill, Jill is going to drive down some of the way.

thanks again for the offers


----------

